# Painting the FV Voyager thread



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

OK, the model lends itself to be painted with just a rattle can. Like a lot of people, I'm dealing with dust and "other" issues with the darn thing. 
First- You really need some sort of jig to hold the kit while it is being painted. I'm fortunate to have an old Aurora Flying sub black plastic stand I can use. If you plan on painting your stand, then your problem is solved too. I guess if a person is desperate, you could mask the clear kit stand.
Second, the kit has a top and a bottom, so it is important not to overspray one side and muss up the other. The soultion is to paint the entire hull at once, hence the stand.
Lastly- Dust!! Damn, it doesn't matter, it's going to happen. I guess Rob's micro-abrasive polishes will come in handy. Outside of a dust free spray booth, it ain't gonna be pretty. It's frustrating to be sure. 

Oh, and last-lastly- Prime it. The bottom side was unprimered and the top was. The top took the paint much better. The bottom has a couple of issues where the paint doesn't want to lay down. 
Live and learn.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

I figured to prime it grey so that way when I paint the white... I'll see what I did not cover.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

You mean we have to paint it? It is already white!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

If memory serves me correctly (it's been 40 years since I've seen it), this craft is also pretty much 1:1 scale for the ship that was on the show during typical episodes, which I think were comprised of 12 or 24 hours duration missions.
Anyway, so far the floor is brown, the interior walls are Tamiya Duck Egg Blue and the seats are testor's gloss yellow.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

I've always recommended that models be primed for any type of overlying paint coats. Primer will hide all the materials on the model's surface - plastic, putty, etc. - so that the color coats won't show the differences. Primer is made to adhere better to the plastic, so that the color coats will adhere better as a result. And of course, the primer will make it easier to spot any constructon flaws *before *you get to that all-important finish!

In his book on building Sci-Fi spacecraft, Richard Marmo suggested that the primer be followed with silver. The idea was that a little of the substrate will always show through the upper coats of paint, so most vehicles would have a little of the underlying metal skin showing through. I haven't tried this myself, but the all-white _Voyager _might be a good subject on which to give it a whirl.

Mark McG.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v218/lloyd2/fantastic voyage cartoon/
Here again is the link to my screen grabs from the series.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Mark- The silver undercoating does give off a translucent-shimmering effect if done properly, but it's not what I'm looking for on my cartoon ship. I've done it to a Refit Enterprise and it looks good.


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

Here's an idea.
I am definately not in anyone's league here when it comes to model building. Is there anyone here who could assemble/paint the definative Voyager if the kit was shipped to them? And......what would that cost?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

It's ... one color.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

> It's ... one color.


Don't go there.... :freak:


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

Got the Voyager today (see photo on Merry Christmas thread.)
Here's my plan, to commence this weekend:
1) Spray wings, hull, tail assembly, all external parts with white primer. Let dry.
2) Spray wings, hull, tail assembly, all external parts with krylon gloss. Let dry.
3) Paint interior hull lt blue. Let dry.
4) Paint interior floor, instrumentation, turret lt gray. Let dry.
5) Intakes, rear engine ports black. Let dry.
6) Assemble parts in order.

Do I have the sequence right?


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

=bg=, 

If it comes out to your satisfaction, then you got it right. See? Modeling isn't hard at all!

Merry Christmas,

Mark McG.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Except you should paint the exterior AFTER you've assembled it, filled the seams, sanded them into smoothness, etc.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

How's that shuttle coming along?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Just started it last night. In the thinking process at the moment.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

> How's that shuttle coming along?


Ok, now what are we talking about?


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Just wait for it.......


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

This will be something to see...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

starmanmm said:


> Ok, now what are we talking about?


 Well, the hull of the Voyager looks like a good shape to make a large Star Trek shuttlecraft out of ...


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Ta-da!!!!


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

I can't understand why this kit. Why not the Proteus instead? The old copyright issue? Who owns the rights to the Proteus?


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

F91 said:


> Ta-da!!!!


 
OK! Now lets see you pull a rabbit out of your hat!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Admiral Nelson said:


> I can't understand why this kit. Why not the Proteus instead? The old copyright issue? Who owns the rights to the Proteus?


The Aurora _Voyager_ molds only had to be taken out of storage, cleaned and repaired if necessary, and voilá! — the kit is in production once again after 40 years. An accurate, injection-molded styrene _Proteus_ kit has never existed. It would mean creating all-new original tooling, like the new big _Seaview_. As for licensing issues, I don't know whether the rights to the _Proteus_ are held by 20th Century-Fox, the heirs of _Fantastic Voyage_ producer Saul David, or the man in the moon.

For now, I'm content to wait for Drewid's 1/72 resin _Proteus_ -- a little on the small side, but looks like it'll be SUPER-accurate.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

My Hat?:devil:



Capt. Krik said:


> OK! Now lets see you pull a rabbit out of your hat!


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

> Well, the hull of the Voyager looks like a good shape to make a large Star Trek shuttlecraft out of ...


Always thinking! :thumbsup: 

Humm, now that you mention it... it does look a bit like the aqua shuttle from the animation series. :dude:


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

scotpens said:


> The Aurora _Voyager_ molds only had to be taken out of storage, cleaned and repaired if necessary, and voilá! — the kit is in production once again after 40 years. An accurate, injection-molded styrene _Proteus_ kit has never existed. It would mean creating all-new original tooling, like the new big _Seaview_. As for licensing issues, I don't know whether the rights to the _Proteus_ are held by 20th Century-Fox, the heirs of _Fantastic Voyage_ producer Saul David, or the man in the moon.
> 
> For now, I'm content to wait for Drewid's 1/72 resin _Proteus_ -- a little on the small side, but looks like it'll be SUPER-accurate.


What's the Drewid 1/72 Proteus?


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

What is it you ask?

http://s172.photobucket.com/albums/w18/drewid142/

I've fallen behind doing regular paying work... but I'll be out from under it in about 3 weeks... and I'll finish the Proteus kits right away!

Above link is a photobucket of WIP images of her. There's a mix of pics of the 7.3 inch 1/72 scale kit and the 1.5 inch 1/350 scale kit.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Admiral Nelson said:


> I can't understand why this kit. Why not the Proteus instead? The old copyright issue? Who owns the rights to the Proteus?


Because it is so rare to get the Aurora kit, and so many modelers, including myself, wanted one or more.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

:woohoo: *That 1/72 Proteus is looking awesome!!! Didn't I see your 1/350th at the last Wonderfest friday night with Chris Doll and a few other guys? *

*What is the hull length for the 1/72 version and is there a rough retail cost estimate yet?*


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Admiral Nelson said:


> I can't understand why this kit. Why not the Proteus instead? The old copyright issue? Who owns the rights to the Proteus?


 Because he knew it would upset you if he didn't spend huge amounts of time and money developing a new kit when he could just repop an old existing kit that other people also wanted.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

F91 said:


> My Hat?:devil:


 


BWAH, HAH, HAH, HAH, HAH,HAH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

drewid142 said:


> What is it you ask?
> 
> http://s172.photobucket.com/albums/w18/drewid142/
> 
> ...


OK, I am missing something. THis is a kit? It's going to be sold?
PS- Cora looks dead on. (Uh, structurally speaking.)

Except for the lack of hair.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v218/lloyd2/fantastic voyage cartoon/
Uploaded new grabs.


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

Can the guy who is doing that incredible PROTEUS kit please email me at:
[email protected]

Want to discuss particular details...
Thanks, Gary


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

spindriift... check your email.


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

Will do tomorrow when I get to work- it's my work email! THANKS! Gary


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*My FV Voyager*

Thought I would share my build up of Moebius models Voyager here are pics of progress to date I am adding LED lights to mine. Comments are appreciated tell me what you think.

AZbuilder

*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Very nice!

Mine's gonna be a Starfleet survey shuttle.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Looks good so far John! :thumbsup: What figures did you use?


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

Started painting mine Sunday, I think..bits and pieces. Finished painting all the characters, desks, seats, interior walls, control panels. Only stabbed myself with my Swiss Army Knife (c) once. A mysterious teeny spot o' black paint appeared on the underside of the hull-(!) and was quickly removed with thinner. Had to give Guru white slacks instead of purple- sorry, dude. I haven't done such close in painting in a LONG time- noticed my left hand shaking evvverrr so slightly. Nerves? I will see if I can take some photos. Painted consoles a flat gray, all the dials a variety of colors, even got the red turtlenecks and Kidd's eyepatch. Ouch, babe. More to come. ETC: maybe tomorrow night.

I did notice that the inner floor that glues to the hull didn't wanna fit properly. I kinda see the same prob with upper hull to lower hull.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

AZbuilder, looking very good! Don't forget the side windows! Are the lights for just the interior and/or the engines?

John, I love the interior of your shuttle! I am glad to see, what you said you were going to do, is gettig done now. I hate waiting.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*COOL! Looks nice* :thumbsup: 

Now that this kit is out.....If anyone wants to unload a LUNAR version I'm game.


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*Stapeler??????*

Hey John did you notice your kitbash of the "Voyager" looks amazingly like a stapeler housing my best bud noticed that right off the bat. but. other then that it looks real good. Fluke on my kit I used the figures that came with the kit so they are stock. Lloyd the LEDs are for the interior and the engine exaust ports and the wing intake. More pics will be forth coming soon as I progress.

John
AZbuilder

*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

Should I paint the wing air intakes black? and what about the air scoops on the rear upper hull---gray inside?

whats a good color for the outside ring of the upper bubble cockpit?


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*Painting*

Bg, as many here will tell you is is your kit project paint it the way YOU want to. but if you want to reproduce that was in the cartoon show check out the screen caps that were posted by Lloyd Collins http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v218/lloyd2/fantastic%20voyage%20cartoon/

or get complete episodes to use as reference to paint your Voyager at www.guba.com .

John
AZbuilder

*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

HOLY MOSES. where did this website come from? WHOLE EPISODES are on there!!


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

I think I found this site through a link at www.utube.com a few months a go and I had posted a link from Guba to a post here a couple a months ago. This is where I got my 17 episodes and burnt them on to a VCD. I also did the same thing for Return to the Planet of the Apes but I believe I used www.VEOHTV.com to get those.

John
AZbuilder

Let Your Imagination Soar


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

fluke said:


> Looks good so far John! :thumbsup: What figures did you use?


 The ones in the kit! I bought a second kit for people and chairs.


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

Mine will be completed tomorrow night. I glued the upper and lower huls together, and rubber-banded them together as they don't fit together so well..you kinda have to squeeze the upper hull sides inward i think. windshield is on, tail complete, just have to put the wings together and add them on. very excited.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Cool dude! Can't wait to see sum pics!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

John - you should've made the Guru figure into a "Space Seeds" version of Kahn!

Looking forward to seeing your completed ship. Are you planning to keep any of the familiar exterior elements of the Voyager; or drop them in favor of Starfleet style nacelles?

Huzz


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

It's gonna look basically like a stretch shuttlecraft. Same nacelle arrangement as the classic one.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Sounds like it will be about what an early generation Federation runabout (a la DS9) might have looked like. It sounds intriguing!

Huzz


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Found this pic of Yours Truly with his first _Voyager_ model, lol. IIRC, it was taken on New Year's Eve 1971.

Time flies when you're having fun.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Dude, That's awesome!!! I never even saw one and I am a bit older than you.
BTW- Put another coat of Krylon on my Voyager last night. Slowly, but surely.....


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

The Voyager is finally finished! Painting those little guys nearly killed me.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Sweet!! Looks great!


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

Thank-you. I didn't feel comfortable Kryloning the exterior- I was really focused on getting the cabin and upper cockpit right. Every one of those tiny dials is a different color, even Kidd has his eyepatch.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Yep, I did the eye patch too, but I can't leave the outside unpainted. I wouldn't be able to sleep at night! Yours looks good though.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

=bg=, you did a fine job on her! I notice Kidd's patch, some might overlook that.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

John P said:


> The ones in the kit! I bought a second kit for people and chairs.


Now there's an interesting thought: assuming that the model is a scale version of the un-miniaturized _Voyager _(as opposed to a full-scale model of the reduced ship, I mean), at what scale would you place the figures and hence the ship? Worth knowing come time to scratchbuild a base.

Mark McG.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yeah, I'd like to know that too, Mark!


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*Great Job*

Great job there BG . I too added the eyepatch to Cdr.Kidd but did not add the glasses to Busby Birdwell. Just about finished with adding the LEDs to my Voyager I am using 2 blue for the wing inlets, 2 white for the cabin and 3 for the exaust ports and I painted the clear base stand and I am planing on painting the exterior after I putty the gaps and sand them down.

John
AZbuilder

*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

Just finished watching (I can't even believe it) a full-length FV animated show. I noticed that on the corner of the wing, they had a lazer-blaster. It's on this one:
http://www.guba.com/watch/200096951...5304:cc9bb1d7c258419106cae1bed2aaa305e3d37b93

They also have a lot of shots of that small window portal which is sometimes there, and sometimes not, and not on the model. And of course the weirdnesss of hearing Ted Baxter (Hi Mary) doing the voicework. My Saturday morning action show was voiced by the anchor for WJM. And Guru wearing what looked like Stan Smith Adidas sneakers.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

John P said:


> Yeah, I'd like to know that too, Mark!


Er, ah, inasmuch as you're the premier pro modeler on the boards, John - I was hoping _you'd_ tell _me_.

Mark McGee, what a Payne...


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

wow, LEDs. can't wait to see that. Say, question; got a leeeeeeetle too much glue on the seam joining the upper hull to the lower hull..in the area just below the wing.
You can't see it--but is there anything that will take that off?


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

I never saw an Aurora kit of this model except through one of their catalogs.

While I haven't yet seen one ... maybe the Moebius kit might even show up locally someday here!


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

Here's info on the original kit.


http://www.fantastic-plastic.com/AuroraVoyagerPage.htm


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

bg- Sandpaper is your best bet.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Perhaps a #200 wet type paper - its usually the black colored stuff. If you dampen it, the water will keep the dust down. Not too much water though which may make a mess on the model.

You can move to a #300 or #400 paper to polish the sanded area to a smoother finish.

Huzz


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

sandpaper...hmmm, OK. here's a question. take a look at the top view of the Voyager photo I posted. Do those wings look matched? IE are they even? I glued em together cause they fit- didn't look at the numbers. almost looks like the angle on one looks steeper than the other.


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*Almost finished*

Well people I'm just about finish with my Voyager. right now I am waiting for the Bondo putty to dry and cure before I can start sanding the cracks and seams. I got the LEDs installed and working. before I sealed the Voyager I took some pix of the interior with lights and sealed up and the lights on can't wait for the next step.
Here is a Link to more pix of this project on my site

http://modelmania.niceboard.com/spaceship-and-sci-fi-f30/fantastic-voyage-voyager-t69.htm

John
AZbuilder

*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Cool!


----------



## =bg= (Apr 2, 2007)

W
O
W


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Very impressive!


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


Nice Job!!! So the power will come from through stand?


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*Power*

right now as it stands the exit wire is behind the bottom slot for the stand, and the whole thing is powered by a 9V battery or a 9V power supply, I have not decided yet . I still need to sand the Bondo I applied last night and then Spray on my white primer re-putty again to get the light leaks if necessary. Then spray on gloss coat white the first coat that is what my plan of action is right now. Depending on the weather ?????

John
AZbuilder

*Let Your Imagination Soar*


----------

